# Swedish: happy birthday



## Doubter

Can anyone please help me how to say 'happy birthday' in Swedish? It's for a dear friend. I'm sure somebody has already asked this, but since there isn't a dictionary... thank you :+)


----------



## solregn

*Grattis på födelsedagen!* is the standard phrase.

Otherwise *grattis på xx-årsdagen!* (replacing _*xx*_ with the age of the person in question) is quite common as well, but maybe some people prefer not to be reminded about their age


----------



## Södertjej

Doubter said:


> but since there isn't a dictionary...


Oh yes, there are some dictionaries, all of them free. You'll find the links on the Resources thread on the forum's first page, on top of all the other threads. Here.


----------



## Grefsen

Södertjej said:


> Oh yes, there are some dictionaries, all of them free. You'll find the links on the Resources thread on the forum's first page, on top of all the other threads. Here.


I just looked up birthday using the Lexin link and here is what I found:

English entry word:  *birthday

*Swedish translation:* födelsedag* (substantiv) 

Set phrase:  _happy birthday!_---*har den äran [att gratulera på födelsedagen]! *


----------



## solregn

Grefsen said:


> I just looked up birthday using the Lexin link and here is what I found:
> 
> English entry word:  *birthday
> 
> *Swedish translation:* födelsedag* (substantiv)
> 
> Set phrase:  _happy birthday!_---*har den äran [att gratulera på födelsedagen]! *



That's also correct. It's more formal though.


----------



## Södertjej

Grefsen said:


> Set phrase: _happy birthday!_---*har den äran [att gratulera på födelsedagen]! *


It's something like "to be honoured to congratulate (you) on (your) birthday". Grattis is short for gratulera and you can see it's still the same preposition: på.

And I'm afraid Lexin is very very very limited (some 3,000 words) but Norstedts is a lot bigger. And reliable, it's one of Sweden's main publishing companies and they have good dictionaries.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

There is at least one previous thread dealing with Happy Birthday in Swedish, suitably entitled Swedish: Happy birthday (click on the link to see it).

/Wilma


----------



## JeanJean

Ja må han leva, ja må han leva.
Or:
Grattis på födelsedagen.


----------



## Anadin

Hello..
is there anyone who can help me translating in swedish this sentence?

"Happy Birthday sweet Alicia?"

Thank you very much for your help.

<merged threads>


----------



## Alxmrphi

Questo sito dice _Grattis på födelsedagen_!


----------



## Anadin

Grazie mille )


----------

